# Early morning nausea



## anna (Dec 15, 2004)

One of my main problems at the moment is that every morning I feel totally nauseous (before anyone asks - I'm not pregnant). Does anyone else suffer with this and what do they do to help?Anna


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 1999)

Hi Anna...& allMy a.m. Nausea is attributed to any of following reasons: *food intolerance*late night meals*emotional distress*pure exhaustion/lack of sleep*phone marathons (especially long distance ones)My only reprieves are:*anticholinergics (levsin/librax, calms the stomach, reduces gas, quells the spasms)*pepto-bismal (especially if nausea was due to indigestion/over indulgence)*chamomile tea?*TIME, usually after Im up & about for an hour or so...it diminishes...mornings are the worst sometimes...and youre right Im not pregnant either!







Better health & Happy weekend to all







!!







--> this one's tiny couldnt resist







[This message has been edited by Lisa T Kenney (edited 01-29-99).]


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 1999)

hi Anna and Lisa. Yes, I can relate with both of you about the morning nausea! Every morning without fail, unless I've taken a Pepcid AC before bed the night before.Like you Lisa, I think mine has to do with eating late at night, stress, stress, stress, feeling rushed in the morning before my feet even hit the floor, etc.I'm not a breakfast eater (saltine crackers don't even sound good at 7 a.m.!), so I don't elleviate my nausea that way. I usually just wait it out. It takes maybe an hour after being up. I've learned to get up a 1/2 hour to an hour before I really need to in the mornings. That way I can sit on the couch and stare at the TV while I feel icky and by the time the ickyness has left, I'm ready to get ready for my day. Sound nuts? It works for me.







Daizy


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 1999)

Have you tried ginger? I use the crystalized ginger, but have also had good luck with ginger tea. I sometimes have the nauseau in the morning and have found the ginger tea or candy like crystalized ginger to work wonders.Ann


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 1999)

I get morning nauseu from low blood sugar. Sometimes stress can irritate it, but mostly it comes from too much insulin. Try not eating sugar for a few eeks and see if this helps, also, stary away from bread/crackers in the morning, as well as jams, etc. I used to get nauseous every time I woke up and every time I was hungry, but I cut out sugar and wheat products and mostly do fine now. You could get tested for hypoglycemia.------------------


----------

